# Uukha "S" Curve Limbs 2021 lineup



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

> A brand new range of limbs with a new S-Curve profile (no changes on risers)!








Uukha







www.uukha.com





Anyone had a sneakpeak or we get to bite our nails for 6 more days


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

One day early!






Uukha







www.uukha.com





No fancy s-shaped double recurves, but rather a semi-super-recurve kind of a mix between the former Curve and X-Curve, together with some construction upgrades. Looks promising! Personally, I have never felt the need for more smoothness in the DFC than what the Curve shape can offer, but I hope to be able to try later on to see how they perform. Very well, is my guess, with a slight worry that they are too smooth at the end of the draw.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

*NEW*
*2021*​


> For 2021, we at uukha are very excited to introduce our 4th generation of limbs.
> 
> Every new limb in our range benefits from our new unique S-Curve profile and re-designed bottom limb foot.
> 
> ...















The new S-Curve profile (S for Smoothness, Speed, and Stability) is a new generation of limb profile that combines the best attributes of our previous Curve and Xcurve limbs.

*S-Curve profile*






















*Speed*










*Material









Changed Limb bottom








*


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

It's particularly interesting to see that they are making XL limbs for all four target models, giving long draw archers affordable options for building 72 and 74in bows. This is a very good thing for the market IMHO.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

I couldn't resist getting a pair of nature limbs. 1/3 of my club shoots them for barebow. 

Think i run the numbers correctly to get an accurate compared to Win&Win measurement thats 26 1/4".


----------



## Russ H (Jul 28, 2016)

John_K said:


> It's particularly interesting to see that they are making XL limbs for all four target models, giving long draw archers affordable options for building 72 and 74in bows. This is a very good thing for the market IMHO.


I'm excited about the XL's too... Not sure 375E or $450 lands in "affordable" or not for the new "entry level" sX50 but most affordable of the current xl options I guess.


----------



## Russ H (Jul 28, 2016)

Maybe they won't be $450... Alternative has them for $366... not sure how long until lancaster will have them...


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, maybe I should have said "more affordable" 😄


----------



## Russ H (Jul 28, 2016)

It's all relative I guess. I made my first board bow because I didn't have any $$ to play archery with.. now I'm looking at $800 plus limb sets and justifying that somehow.  I definitely want to try some of the xl's with my 31+ draw. It'll finally be the magic bullet... haha


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

I found some better comparison chart on their facebook page.

But looking at the old limb lineup i think there is an exaggeration .
The Gobi and Sx50 (50%) looks more like a matchup to old Hx10 / Saiiga (50%) when looking at 2019 lineup.

Not sure why they compare their new 50% carbon to old 100% carbon limbs being equal. I'm thinking the charts of VX1000/ Ibris vs new Sx50 / Gobi .

Worth take a look yourself. 

"click to enlarge"









*2019 lineup *

"click to enlarge"










*Target limbs* 2# increments , +- 1# Tolerance.










*Nature limbs* 5# increments , +- 2.5 # tolerance.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

I am a long draw archer at 31.5". The extension of XL limbs starting at more reasonable prices is very exciting to me. I purchased a set of SX50 XL today from Alternative Services for $366. I have been experimenting with a 27" riser recently (Mybo Wave) and EX1 long limbs and it is very nice. This should allow similar experience on a 25" riser with XL limbs.

I prefer wood risers, and am more excited to try these on my 25" Border riser or even on my 23" Lark for walking fields here in Texas and stump shooting, squirrels, rabbits, etc. In the past I put a set of XL x-curve limbs on the Lark and got a bow that tip to tip was more like a 66-67" bow in length, which is nicer for field shooting, I am hopeful the new s-curve will make a more compact bow as well.


----------

